# Would a Pokemon Movie game ROCK?



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello, this is a new idea up for discussion, would a DS,Wii,X-BOX game of one of the movies be good?
now i think most movies that are based on movies to promote its release are rushed and not very good.But what if it was done about a few months after the movie so it could be a proper good game, and it would be great if it wasnt completely restricted to the movie, that we can explore new aspects and new levels.Maybe the movie inbetween levels could have digitally redone scenes or unseen footage (i.e backstory)

Plz don't judge the picture, its bad and i made it in 2 minutes.Literally. But my example is Rise of Darkrai its a dramatic movie and deserves to have all the action that a normal video game has:-






What do you think?Plz Discuss
Personally I'd luv a pokemon movie 1 game and Lucario and Mew, especially for the battle scenes


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I guess it would be good if it sticks to the elements of the Main Series... A lot of spin-off games tend to ditch the old concept and come out with something completely unoriginal (coughsidescrollingmarioripoffcough)


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

coughsalot said:


> Well, I guess it would be good if it sticks to the elements of the Main Series... A lot of spin-off games tend to ditch the old concept and come out with something completely unoriginal (coughsidescrollingmarioripoffcough)


Yeah I know like Spiderman games.(Well...I only have one)

I wouldnt have it to different fromt he plot just varying so you dont just watch the movie over again


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, if they were actually making a game out of the movies, they would have to add a lot more player interactive scenes than the ones in the actual movie.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

of course


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 28, 2008)

...Which would mean that the plot line would be very easy to mess up, which would cause a negative opinion on all of the Pokemon games.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 28, 2008)

Wouldn't it be kind of pointless to make a Pokemon Game based on a movie? You'd be limited to one area of the region, the game wouldn't have any replayabilty value, and it wouldn't make much sense without any introduction to the game. You suddenly start off walking to a city and the plot is played and is finished in less than an hour?

Where's the "I see no point in making one" option?


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Wouldn't it be kind of pointless to make a Pokemon Game based on a movie? You'd be limited to one area of the region, the game wouldn't have any replayabilty value, and it wouldn't make much sense without any introduction to the game. You suddenly start off walking to a city and the plot is played and is finished in less than an hour?
> 
> Where's the "I see no point in making one" option?


I agree it would be pointless, and if you watched the movies you would already know the entire plot to the game, how boring.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 29, 2008)

This reminds me of those games based off of Disney and/or Pixar movies that are usually crappy platformers. I probably wouldn't buy one if one was made. :\


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Aug 29, 2008)

No.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

alonsyalonso said:


> X-BOX


wait what

no really what


Movie-based games suck.  Game-based movies suck.  Games based on movies based on games are _really_ going to suck.  Will pass, please.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't really see this being interesting. The Pokémon movies don't really have the kinds of plots that are easily adapted to video games - more than being a hero accomplishing various tasks to reach a goal, they feature Ash and his companions being thrust into random situations involving legendary Pokémon and generally more being observers and helpers of the plot than really active participants in it. I mean, let's summarize what the protagonists actually _do_ in each movie that is relevant:

Movie 1: They go to Mewtwo's island, Ash's Charizard battles Mewtwo's clone Charizard, and Ash throws himself between Mew and Mewtwo's attacks. You could make some sort of a navigation game out of getting to the island through the weather and the Charizard battle could make some sort of a battle scene, but seeing as Ash's thing at the end is a Heroic Sacrifice composed of exactly one act, there is not much potential for making it player-controlled. Adding in more battling would defeat the whole _point_ of the end of the movie, since it was all about how the fighting was _bad_ and trying to stop it. What the movie is actually _about_ is Mewtwo's story and attempt to accept himself, but there is no way to make that into a game of any sort.

Movie 2: Perhaps somewhat plausible; it's been a while since I saw it, but I suppose some sort of a game could be made about going to those islands and collecting the... thingies I'm fairly sure Ash was supposed to collect. And something battling-related could happen with the Pokémon hunter. Of course, then it's _Melody_ who plays Lugia's song, making the crucial moment completely independent of the main characters' actions, and it's Lugia who actually solves the problem.

Movie 3: Perhaps viable as well, navigating the crystal maze, battling Molly and Entei, etc., but it would still be a pretty short game.

Movie 4: I... don't really remember the protagonists doing anything interesting in this. Celebi was revived by Suicune and the other Celebi as far as I can recall.

Movie 5: The one who really saves the day is Latios, who is not the protagonist. I can't remember the main characters doing much besides battling the fossil Pokémon.

Movie 6: Haven't seen it, but from what I hear it's about Jirachi being silly and then something with a fake Groudon, which doesn't sound like material for much of a game.

Movie 7: Haven't seen it either.

Movie 8: You could have cool effects with Aura and some sequences in the Tree all that, but the plot is about Lucario's inner turmoil at thinking Aaron betrayed him and his eventual realization of what really happened - yet again, the actual story would be playing out pretty much without the player's involvement.

Movie 9: I can't remember the plot of this very clearly, but I don't remember them doing anything epic in here either.

Movie 10: Dialga and Palkia battle. Darkrai saves the day. Ash and Dawn find the Oración and play it, sure, but that's not terribly exciting, is it?

For short, none of the movie plots would ever make a very involving game, simply because, well, the main characters aren't very involved with it. The game would be at least half cutscenes, and the actual gameplay in between would be pretty lame for the most part. Now, I would be all for a Pokémon spin-off with a plot, but it should be designed as a game rather than being based on one of the movies.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont see it as an indiviual game but maybe it could be a cool add on event to the game and it wouldn't really ruin the game. I think that would be a better idea.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 29, 2008)

Just... no.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

No.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 29, 2008)

@Butterfree it dosnt neccessarily have to be from ashs view, like in pokemon2000 you ride lugia, BTW the Jirachi Wishmaker is actually a really good movie, you could make levels on the pokemon battle at the beginning, When Absol attacks pikachua nd torchic and dusclops and pikachu then the giant groudon is actually really epic, its really evil and it absorbs everyone except Ash pikachu max and jirachji, (the salamence/flygon flying in that would make a good game, 

but @ the rest of you I see your points butit was just an idea to see whether any one agreed with me to see what reaction I got


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 29, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> I dont see it as an indiviual game but maybe it could be a cool add on event to the game and it wouldn't really ruin the game. I think that would be a better idea.


Thats what I was saying

Btw I got the inspiration from watching lucario and mystery of mew and destiny deoxys, the battle (The pokemon battle tournament and the battle tower)THEY WERE Very epic and i think is the style for a pokemon game


----------



## Renteura (Aug 30, 2008)

It would probably suck, but knowing me, I'd buy it anyway. :B


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 31, 2008)

^
Exact same here. Movie-based platformers are, without exception, very bad, but great fun if you want to feel good about your gaming abilities (unless of course, it's made very difficult but only because of camera angles, in which case it makes me want to kill myself). I rule unquestionably at the Harry Potter games :D


----------



## turbler (Aug 31, 2008)

How about one mega game of all the movies?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 31, 2008)

Who says the player has to betake the role pf Ash and company? For example, in Lucario and the Mystery of Mew, you could have played Lucario. Too much Ash Ketchup is not a good thing.



turbler said:


> How about one mega game of all the movies?


 Yes. I was just thinking about that.

 Nice box art, by the way.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

Hell no ._.


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 3, 2008)

Eh. It would be all right if they made the game based off of the movie, but added a few twists to it, so it wouldn't be the exact same as the movie, but it wouldn't be that different, either. but even if it was the crappiest game ever made, I would still waste my money (or my dad's money, in my case) and get it anyway. Anything with pokemon on it, I will make sure it's mine.

(





Murkrowfeather said:


> Who says the player has to betake the role pf Ash and company? For example, in Lucario and the Mystery of Mew, you could have played Lucario. Too much Ash Ketchup is not a good thing.


  I'm watchin' you, buddy. *stares*)


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Sep 3, 2008)

I was just about to post what Turbler said, maybe have one collosal mega-game? But then, they'd have to do sequals to it when new movies come out, and everyone knows that sequals are usually far inferior to the original. Except with Spiderman. And Xmen. But those were movies, not games, and I have no question that the games suck. Considering I have one of each series. But I ramble, and agreee iwth most people that this probably wouldn't be a good idea. However....

An Aura Guardian game? Now THAT I could get behind.


----------



## PichuK (Sep 4, 2008)

Pokemon the game the show the movie the game.

Yeah, what?

Anyway, no. It would not rock. The main protagonist is never the one who _actually_ saves the day except for the first movie but that sucked.

"oh, hay, let's turn ash to stone to stop fighting because it's bad despite it being the plot of this show"
"great idea, mark, but we can't keep him as stonneeee"
...
...
"everyone can cry and he can come back"
"PERFECT"


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 4, 2008)

No but what if like for a new pokemon ranger game you play as the ranger, (havnt seen it) and it follows the plot of pokemon ranger and the temple uner the sea


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 4, 2008)

The concept sounds interesting, but i have a feeling that it would have something i like to call the Eragon effect. Where, like when they made the book Eragon into a movie, the plot would end up completely changed and pretty much the only thing kept the same would be the chericters and weather or not they're a good guy or bad guy. 
Even if it's placed in a different point of view, it wouldn't make sense. Ash and co. are the main chericters in the anime and if it's placed in a different point of view you're just confusing a lot of people. 

The idea is interesting, and i'd buy the game because of my stupidly expensive goal(collect all pokemon games for owned systems), but i'd probably just get pissed about how much stuff they'd have to change. I would like to see the movies come out in cartridges for the DS though.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 4, 2008)

alonsyalonso said:


> No but what if for a new Pokemon Ranger game you play as the Ranger, (haven't seen it) and it follows the plot of Pokemon Ranger and the Temple of the Sea


*Facepalm* That's kind of idiotic. It's just Pokemon Ranger with even less gameplay and replayabiliy, plus I don't know how on earth you'd be able to utilize the capture styler.

AND A BIG THING

The ranger isn't of much importance in that movie. The key characters are May, Manaphy, Ash, Pikachu, Team Rocket, and the villain, whats-his-name.

MORAL OF STORY: Let's stick to regular Pokemon Ranger and use correct grammar.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 6, 2008)

Ummm... Basically what mostly everyone said. No. Just no. Butterfree explained it enough so that I don't feel like I have to type anything.


----------

